# Hangianums



## Roth (Apr 22, 2009)

After some health problems, I am, unfortunately, back 





















Hangianum album, another one:





I will post a photo next week if everything goes right 

And, not to keep you waiting until next week, another one... 

_Paphiopedilum hangianum var. :evil:_ "Arschfick"




The third alba will bloom only next year :evil:

For various questions :

They grow for some months in sphag small bark and medium pumice, with some limestone. Before I did not have a reliable supplier of pumice, so I had to do differently. Osmocote, about 20-30 granules/pot. Kept wet all the time from february until october-november. December and january, potting, and the plants are kept borderline dessicated. The more they are dessicated and kept cold in winter, the faster they grow after, both roots and leaves. I found that by accident last year with some plants I did not like too much 

Thoses plants very commonly are sold with 2 diseases, erwinia of the rhizome and the roots, plants do not grow, or very slowly, very few roots thrive, yellowish chlorotic leaves afer a while, and some roots and rhizome covered with a gooey-like sticky film when they are kept wet. 

Other delight, colletotrichum, yellowish color at leaf tip or on the margin of the leaves, slowly expanding and becoming brownish, and sometimes suddenly progressing like crazy of few centimeters per week. You can see on the photo some round circles cut on the sides of the leaves. I always do that if I have any doubt... Now I use preventative fungicide to avoid that, azoxytrobin works perfectly well.

Enjoy :drool:

For thoses who wants to know the remaining of the story, most of the huonglanae crosses have been successful, scheduled deflasking here in autumn. Summer is too hot for them


----------



## micranthum (Apr 22, 2009)

Bravo Xavier, but it is sad that you can't sell and ship it properly abroad


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow! I really like the colours of the plants in the 2nd and 3rd photos. Lovely big flowers too! 

I'm very envious.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 22, 2009)

Amazing display! I love them all! :drool:


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 22, 2009)

Pretty amazing to see so many of them, and it looks like there is a lot of variation within all the hangianums. Are you going to line breed the different types? (dark x dark, light colored x light colored etc etc).

Glad to see you are back.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> var. :evil: "Arschfick"


OOhh I'm telling Mom on you!!! oke:
Thanx for the info and the photos.
Welcome back -France I guess  - feel better!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice show bloom


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

:clap: thanks for sharing!!!!
I love the albino


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 22, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> _Paphiopedilum hangianum var. :evil:_ "Arschfick"



:rollhappy::rollhappy:

You mustbe kidding.... It would be funny though to have a variety called like this... just imagine: "Mutti, ich habe mir gerade ein Arschfick gekauft! Darf ich es im Wohnzimmer zur Schau stellen?" (Mom, I just bought an "Arschfick", can I exhibit in the livingroom?) 

:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear you were ill, but glad that is in the past and that you are back.

That's a beautiful group of hangianums, and interesting cultural information. Thanks.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice!!!!! Boy do I drool!:drool::drool::drool:


Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 22, 2009)

Sanderianum, it is fortunate for you to be back, tempting us with all these rare beauties..  I'd settle for any of your rejects any day...


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2009)

Quite an impressive group of hangs you got there Xavier! Welcome back it's been a long time. I wish the best of health from here out!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 23, 2009)

oh wow! it's hangianum heaven!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sanderianum said:


> Kept wet all the time from february until october-november. December and january, potting, and the plants are kept borderline dessicated. The more they are dessicated and kept cold in winter, the faster they grow after, both roots and leaves.



Good info here. Do you know if seedlings grow better after a dry winter as well?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2009)

rebonjour!!! Nice to see you active again!! A lot of beautiful blooms you have there!!!! I would surely like to have one or the other  , even if they have very 'special' clonal / var. names (diplomatically speaking)! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow! Very nice collection.


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad you are back and feeling better. Welcome and thanks for the show! 

(p.s., you too Micranthum!)


----------



## dan_t (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh my! Thanks for the cultural info as well - I hope I can put it to good use!

dan


----------



## Paul (Apr 23, 2009)

That's great hangi's Xavier !!! 

now I now that I should not keep mines wet and warm in winter ... lol


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

All I can say is WOW:drool::drool:!!!!!


----------



## berrywoodson (Apr 24, 2009)

Great to have you back. I consider you one of the best informed on this site.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 24, 2009)

Stay well! Welcome back!
and bring on the pics of what we can't have in the states!


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Apr 25, 2009)

Can you please send me the plants in pic 3 and 5 Those are very nice, I'm so jealous.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ejchow84 (Jan 1, 2010)

I like how most of us strive to get 1 plant to bloom and you can see that each of Sanderianum's plants in the background has a flower, all of which are symmetrically well grown!


----------



## etex (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome blooms!! What a great collection!! Thanks so much for sharing these beauties!!


----------



## Hera (Jan 2, 2010)

After seeing a repeat of this thread, I'm drooling all over again. Will we ever see these legally in the US?


----------



## Shiva (Jan 2, 2010)

They're all beautiful. Something to hang the annum 2010 on a good hold. Congratulations! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bolero (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes that cultural information is very interesting. I love your plants! So dry and cold is the answer, I was keeping them cold during winter but not quite dry enough.

Thanks!!!


----------



## fibre (Jan 3, 2010)

just missed your comments - welcome back and stay well!


----------



## Hakone (Sep 13, 2012)

Roth said:


> After some health problems, I am, unfortunately, back
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Roth,

Where are your flask of Paphiopedilum hangianum var. "Arschfick" ?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 13, 2012)

Lovely bunch of plants regardless of their monikers :rollhappy:

I will try to keep mine more dry this winter - fingers crossed.


----------

